# Deleting PM's



## backwoodssmoker (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there a way to delete the privite messages.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes - there is a small square box to the left of each PM thread. Click on the box and you will see a mark. You can do this for all the ones you want to delete. Then go to the top of the PM area and click on delete - this will remove the messages for you


----------



## backwoodssmoker (Dec 7, 2010)

Duh !  that makes me feel dumb. Thanks I knew it had to be simple.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2010)

There are no dumb questions , just unanswered ones. Glad I could help


----------

